# Marine, Plywood, MDO- Comparing Weights.



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

One of the considerations when choosing plywood or other materials for flooring is weight. I have doing some searching for different materials and have read more than once that MDO is heavier than ADX, some have said it's much heavier. 
Then I came across the following site.

Plywood Weight | ThePlywood.com


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

That's a good resource, looks like a half inch sheet of MDO weighs seven pounds more. If the weight is in the resin I'd say that's going to assist it last longer. 

In my opinion the most valuable feature of MDO is not having to sand anything other than the edges. Cut to shape and hit the edges with a router, Done. No worries about slivers either. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

That's interesting and I'm not quite sure I buy it... the chart indicates that MDO is the second lightest behind "apple wood" (something completely new to me). 

I've always looked at MDO as being ACX with paper facing. Whether that is correct or not, too me it's a moot point as the main advantages are as Paul indicated. The other very nice thing about it in the long run is it won't check and crack (at least I haven't had any do check). It looks very clean and professional when completed.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

MDO does feel dense, I would expect it to be heavier than ACX. I found very few voids cutting it and it may have more resin. The sheet I bought felt stiffer and heavier than ply I've bought from the box store. Not by a huge amount maybe 10 pounds heavier rough guess. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

I took a look at Menard's site and they list shipping weights.
3/4 X4X8 MDO #1255058 is 64.0 pounds.
3/4 X4X8 Premium ACX #1251064 is 71.0 pounds. 

I went with the MDO for two reasons. First, as mention here, it mills and works better than ACX. Second it is a bit lighter.

If anyone in the Denver area could use 2/3 of a sheet. It's yours for $30. I only need 1/3 of a sheet to do my raft.

I could only find two lumber yards that carry it in Denver. Austin has it stock but it is higher. Alpine lumber in metro Denver can order it and it is less (one smooth side).


----------



## Sembob (Feb 27, 2014)

MDO is a great way to go. No sanding with ACX either as it has a graded side. ApplePly is a brand of ply wood. It is made with 1/16 inch wood veneer and the guarantee no blows. It comes faced with many different woods. They target furniture makers. I'm not sure how weatherproof it is but I do know it is nice high quality/ high cost material that I would not consider using for a raft. Accent like seats and casting bars on a drift boat? Absolutely. 


Jim


----------



## Losthwy (Jul 17, 2016)

Sembob said:


> MDO is a great way to go. No sanding with ACX either as it has a graded side. ApplePly is a brand of ply wood. It is made with 1/16 inch wood veneer and the guarantee no blows. It comes faced with many different woods. They target furniture makers. I'm not sure how weatherproof it is but I do know it is nice high quality/ high cost material that I would not consider using for a raft. Accent like seats and casting bars on a drift boat? Absolutely.
> Jim


 I have seen some tables made from it. Looks very lovely, but not made with water resistant glues. It would make for some nice trim pieces.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Losthwy said:


> I took a look at Menard's site and they list shipping weights.
> 3/4 X4X8 MDO #1255058 is 64.0 pounds.
> 3/4 X4X8 Premium ACX #1251064 is 71.0 pounds.
> 
> ...


3/4 inch? I can use some. I'm in Evergreen

Sent from my SM-N900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## treemanji (Jan 23, 2011)

I used to think about stuff like this but now when I do I remind myself I'm going down a river not flying to mars. Plus the weight difference could be a 12 pack, an empty water a jug, a juicy watermelon a.... not really enough to notice at all.


----------



## whiskey_river (Mar 2, 2015)

I've used the 3/4" Appleply for a bench and sideboards. Works great if sealed properly with spar urethane. Looks classy too! Don't forget to add in a little texture to keep it from getting slick when wet.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

